# We need not worry about this election, here is our real problem !



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A point of view from the current gene pool.......

You, who worry about democrats versus republicans -- relax, here is our real problem:

In a Purdue University classroom, they were discussing the qualifications to be President of the United States. It was pretty simple. The candidate must be a natural born citizen of the United States and at least 35 years of age.

However, one girl in the class immediately started in on how unfair was the requirement to be a natural born citizen. In short, her opinion was that this requirement prevented many capable individuals from becoming president.
The class was taking it in and letting her rant, and not many jaws hit the floor when she wrapped up her argument by stating "What makes a natural born citizen any more qualified to lead this country than one born by C-section?"
Yep, these are the same kinds of 18-year-olds that are now voting in our elections! They breed and they walk among US...
_________________________


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Doesn't really give me a warm fuzzy about the future.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me a bit....LOL Our future there on someone's dime at college too !


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

This is exactly why they sell Ammo in bulk........Someday these kids will be in charge. As for me, ill be in the woods. away from all that is hospitable.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I blame our liberal school systems!


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

That right there is a natural born idiot! LMAO.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Blonde???


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

that really doesn't surprise me


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup! Kids aren't taught anything anymore. Its pretty sad that you can graduate high school much less be enrolled in college and make a statement like that.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

This is no cracking surprise. I mean come on these are the same kids that have to have pictures on the screen at McDonalds so they can order your food for ya.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

these are the same kids that cant count change back to you the way your supposed to, that have to have the register tell them how much to give back, but yet both my kids are doing math i never did. how exactly does that add up??? maybe they should teach them to use what they teach them


----------

